# Therapist tells me about a woman who is interested in me?



## SSA (Sep 5, 2011)

Kinda odd coincidence, but near the end of todays session my therapist mentioned that I underestimate what I bring to relationships. She mentioned that a woman that was another client several weeks ago saw me and was interested in me. Obviously due to patient privacy he can't tell me anything about this woman, but does anyone think that this really did me any good?

It seems annoying to tell me that someone theoretically likes me even though you can't tell me anything. Am I just whining or do you think he was doing me a disservice?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

This was the one part of therapy I didn't like. 

If both patients approve of meeting someone on a blind date, does it matter if the therapist helped set it up? Or even if it was just a group therapy session, that would have done so much good for me.

And even in the very unlikely event that you know the other patient, it's not like they aren't in therapy too.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i had a therapist who would lie if it would help me. may be a lie. sorry if that's a bit cynical/something.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

andy1984 said:


> i had a therapist who would lie if it would help me. may be a lie. sorry if that's a bit cynical/something.


That's the first thing that crossed my mind, but who knows maybe I'm just being paranoid.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

andy1984 said:


> i had a therapist who would lie if it would help me. may be a lie. sorry if that's a bit cynical/something.


That would be my guess too, especially hiding behind patient/doctor privilege.

Truth or lie, this struck me as kind of bizarre coming from a therapist.


----------



## riceboy247 (Nov 10, 2011)

Dude you are probably sexy and just don't know it yet. Lol half-jokingly.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

wrongnumber said:


> I wouldn't assume it's a lie. Could be true, and the therapist told you as a confidence boost. I think it's the wrong way to go about it though because it's still leaking a little too match confidential info, and now it's just made you frustrated. But therapists aren't supposed to be match makers anyway.


I agree with this. I think the therapist probably wanted to give you a boost but just went about it the wrong way.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

maybe this place you go to offers group therapy and your therapist can tell both of you guys to join it? so this woman told your therapist she is interested in you and to tell you?


----------

